# Looking for Information on Yarn Shops in Reykjavik, Iceland



## SFCMommy

My cousin and I are planning a trip to Reykjavik, Iceland in March. While there, I'd love to visit a yarn shop! However, I've been unsuccessful finding any information about a yarn shop in Reykjavik on the web. KPers seems to know so much about where in the world to find yarn. If anyone has any hints, tips, suggestions, or information about yarn shops in Reykjavik, Iceland, please share!


----------



## Gini_knits

I went to knitmap.com and put in Reykjvik, I land and got a few hits. Click the link

http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:Reykjavik,%20Iceland%20/


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Gini_knits said:


> I went to http://www.knitmap.com/ and put in Reykjvik, I land and got a few hits. Click the link
> 
> http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:Reykjavik,%20Iceland%20/


Given their winters, I'm betting there are many more that no one has (yet ) added to KnitMap.


----------



## Gini_knits

Jessica-Jean said:


> Given their winters, I'm betting there are many more that no one has (yet ) added to KnitMap.


I was surprised thee were so few!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Gini_knits said:


> I was surprised there were so few!


If no one enters a shop into the database, it won't magically appear there. Are all the yarn shops near you in it? If so, then some individual - possibly even the shop owner - added the store to the database. If not, then why not add the missing ones?

Anyone can do it. You do have to sign up on the site in order to add information, but I have never received even one e-mail from it.


----------



## margoc

My sister went to the Handknitting Assoc (3rd on the knitmap list I think) and she said they were wonderful. They even helped her pick out a pattern and made copies in English. She sent me yarn and a pattern and we are going to start it together -- even tho it's in English, some of the wording is confusing


----------



## inishowen

I was there last year. Most gift shops sell yarn and hand knitted items. I found their yarn to be so rough I didn't buy any. It's a small town so you will find any yarn shops that they have.


----------



## SallieH

SFCMommy said:


> My cousin and I are planning a trip to Reykjavik, Iceland in March. While there, I'd love to visit a yarn shop! However, I've been unsuccessful finding any information about a yarn shop in Reykjavik on the web. KPers seems to know so much about where in the world to find yarn. If anyone has any hints, tips, suggestions, or information about yarn shops in Reykjavik, Iceland, please share!


You are going to have a wonderful time in Reykjavik in March. We were in Iceland in March last year and even got a glimpse of the Northern Lights! You will find yarn sold everywhere, not just in special yarn stores. We found a wonderful store across the street from the Handknitting Association. Check out the group on Ralvelry called Friends of Lopi. There is a lot of good information there.


----------



## SallieH

Jessica-Jean said:


> Given their winters, I'm betting there are many more that no one has (yet ) added to KnitMap.


Knitmap does list the "main" knitting stores. There are two main shopping streets in Reykijavik and you will find yarn being sold where you least expect it. The name of the store I visited was Natturalaekringabud!! It was not a yarn store, but had a big selection of wool. They also don't have a web site. I was helped to choose just the right wool for my needs and patterns,too. Reykijavik is not really a big city. We got along just fine on foot. Also, we found a wonderful, small shop for a light afternoon snack where the lady owner sold her own knitting goods and was most interested in talking about knitting! I can't remember the name, but check Trip Advisor for that one.


----------



## NanaFran

Be sure to go to the Alafoss factory outlet and art gallery in Mosfellsbaer, which is about 15 km from Reykjavik. It's where the Lopi yarn is produced. Ten of us local knitters went there several years ago, and brought home more of the yummiest yarn ever! They have a huge retail store, and all weights of yarn, produced from the local sheep, and the prices are very reasonable. By the way, you'll love Iceland!


----------



## NanaFran

Forgot to add...be sure you go to the Blue Lagoon on your way out to the airport! And another attraction is the Ice Bar. There are so many interesting things about Iceland!


----------



## patocenizo

Look at Giniknits suggestion. I was there a couple of years ago and found some yarn shops but did not buy any of their yarns because I live in Southern California and their yarns are way too hot for our climate but I guess you are in the East Coast and could take advantage of their beautiful yarns. Cost wise, I'd make sure that they are not too pricey when you consider the rate of exchange.


SFCMommy said:


> My cousin and I are planning a trip to Reykjavik, Iceland in March. While there, I'd love to visit a yarn shop! However, I've been unsuccessful finding any information about a yarn shop in Reykjavik on the web. KPers seems to know so much about where in the world to find yarn. If anyone has any hints, tips, suggestions, or information about yarn shops in Reykjavik, Iceland, please share!


----------



## Obsessed

We're thinking of a stopover in Iceland on our way back from Amsterdam in May. This thread has some great info...thanks! Can anyone recommend a place to stay for a couple of days that is well located?


----------



## gjz

The Handknitting Association of Iceland is a wonderful shop. I went there this past August. They are very helpful, will print patterns for you, and help with yarn selection as well. Their knitted items are reasonably priced. Enjoy your trip...we had a great time.


----------



## gjz

inishowen said:


> I was there last year. Most gift shops sell yarn and hand knitted items. I found their yarn to be so rough I didn't buy any. It's a small town so you will find any yarn shops that they have.


They even sell yarn in the grocery store. You are right, the yarn is a little rough.


----------



## gjz

Obsessed said:


> We're thinking of a stopover in Iceland on our way back from Amsterdam in May. This thread has some great info...thanks! Can anyone recommend a place to stay for a couple of days that is well located?


We stayed at Hlemmur Square. It is located at Lavgavegur 105. It is very centrally located. We walked everywhere while there. The rooms are nice, I think they cost us about $60. a night. It is a hotel/hostel. Clean, quiet. Nice lounge, good breakfast.


----------



## knitnanny

I am so jealous as I want to visit Iceland!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

SallieH said:


> ... Reykijavik is not really a big city. ...


For comparison's sake:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reykjav%C3%ADk
Population (2014): City and Municipality: 121,490
Knitting Paradise's Total number of users: 127,402

KP's bigger than the planet's northernmost capital city!!! :thumbup:


----------



## laceweight

My friend took her family to Iceland where they rented a house for the week. She found yarn in her very first foray, in the supermarket! All the Icelandic yarns in all the colors! She was in knitting heaven.  

ETA: the yarn feels rough at the outset but softens beautifully after washing. I have several shawls out of Icelandic yarn, the oldest (3yrs) is now so soft I can wear it next to my skin. Not that I do that often, shawls wearing occasions usually require a bit more clothing! Do use it over pajamas sometimes.


----------



## TAYATT

Knitting Iceland Part 1: Reykjavik and Iceland's Wool Shops 
http://fancytiger.blogspot.com/2010/09/knitting-iceland-part-1-reykjavik-and.html

The Panopticon
http://the-panopticon.blogspot.com/2011/10/they-werent-kidding.html

The Nálin Yarn Store in Reykjavik
http://woolfreeandlovinknit.typepad.com/wool-free-and-lovin-knit/2010/03/the-nalin-yarn-store-in-reyjavik.html

Alafoss Wool Store - Icelandic Knitting Yarn
http://www.alafoss.is/icelandic-knitting-yarn.html

Handknitting Association of Iceland
http://www.handknit.is/en/user/home

A Six Pack of Stories
http://asixpackofstories.com/2012/03/12/when-in-reykjavik-11/


----------



## Jessica-Jean

laceweight said:


> ... so soft I can wear it next to my skin. Not that I do that often, shawls wearing occasions usually require a bit more clothing! Do use it over pajamas sometimes.


When I found (in a second-hand store) several large skeins of 100% wool in a heavenly blue-grey, I snapped it up and knitted myself a huge shawl. I had expected to have all kinds of the usual reactions to wool while knitting it, but didn't. When it was finished, I showered and wrapped my(naked)self in it and went to sleep. NO REACTION! That's when I figured out that menopause had put a stop to my life-long reaction to wool. No more itching. No more rashes on my inner arms. No more runny eyes and nose!! I haven't worn it again in my birthday suit, but it's sure nice knowing I could!


----------



## SFCMommy

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I made that post quite late last night and thought maybe I'd get an answer or two today. I as quite surprised to read SO much information from SO many KPers. Thank you! I copy & pasted all the information on a Word document so I can print it. Now, I want to contact my cousin, and suggest adding one more day.


----------



## knitterlin

I just posted the same question about the yarn shops. My husband and I are going to Amsterdam for tulip festival, then stopping in Iceland for four days. The famous knitter is Ragga Eiríksdóttir. Her patterns are on Ravelry and her website is: www.raggaknits.com (sorry, I can't get the hyperlink in).
If you want to read the responses I received on the forum, search for "Icelandic Yarn" on December 13th. Since you're going first, please let me know of any yarn buying hints!


----------



## Honey Meadows

Enjoy the smoked salmon!


----------



## TAYATT

Ragga Knits
http://raggaknits.com/


----------



## helen4930

My daughter and I are going on a knitting holiday next month - here's the link if anyone wants to take a look: for instance, anyone for Knitting with the Elves! We're going to learn about dyeing the wool, spinning and knitting the traditional Icelandic sweater. I think I must have lived there in a previous life as I am so drawn to this amazing country and my life ambition is to see the Northern Lights just once. Missed out two years ago so all fingers and toes crossed this time!

http://icelandicknitter.com/en/knitting-tours/


----------



## BlueButterfly

I was in Iceland end of October. There is a fair size shop which not only sells knitted goods but also sell the yarn. I looked at some of the prices and they are not far off our prices here in Canada. It is on a main street. I am including some pictures with this message. If you see the Church (picture sent here)at the top of the street(on a slight hill) the shop is on the left side . A nice little restaurant we went to called LOKI, is on the right hand side just across from the church but over on the corner of a side street just one street over from the main street. Food was good there. Everyone speaks English there so no language problems. There is also a fish restaurant on the left side which has really good food as well. I hope you have a lot of money because eating there is expensive. I have sent a picture of the food I ordered at the fish store and a picture of the sign in a window of the LOKI restaurant. Also pictures of part of a wall mural inside LOKI restaurant. 
Pictures of the yarn store also included. I did not look at the price of the articles as I was already having arguments with my suitcase and my husbands suitcase said it was not having any of my knitting yarn either. Sorry. I did buy a knitted shawl at the shop in the hot water Spa for $55.00 Cdn equivilance. I hope your trip is a success. There are many shops in the city with knitted goods for sale but I only noticed this one that had yarn for sale.


----------



## CharleenR

Was that picture of the city taken from the church bell tower? I have a similar one taken in 1999 when we were last there. Reykjavik is a wonderful city. I must have ducked into the same shop, loved the selection they had there! That trip and the one we took 9 years later (didn't stop in the capital that time but did in an Icelandic northern city called Akureyri) was the reason I jumped back into knitting after many years of involving myself in other things. I hope you take lots of photos and share them after your trips.


----------



## BlueButterfly

[Yes, I didn t go all the way to the top but took the picture through the round windows near the top. I took lots of pictures. It is a very interesting country. I don t know if we will be going back though. We took a bus tour and saw a lot of the Main interests. I just wish it had t been so expensive to eat. It is expensive for the Icelanders too. Many have to have two jobs. Sounds like some of us. They are very friendly people. Love some of the old buildings and the new buildings too. Roads are just like the roads in Britain - no shoulders. Glad we didn t drive. You need a good camera though if you are going to take pictures of the aurora borialis. A normal digital camera just doesn't t work. You don t see the colours with the naked eye, only the camera catches the colour. You only see white clouds moving in patterns. You need to take a bus tour to go to see them as they know the areas that you can park safely in out in the country. We didn t get back to the hotel until 2 am. Was well worth it. I hope that the knitter that is planning this trip enjoys Iceland as much as we did.

quote=CharleenR]Was that picture of the city taken from the church bell tower? I have a similar one taken in 1999 when we were last there. Reykjavik is a wonderful city. I must have ducked into the same shop, loved the selection they had there! That trip and the one we took 9 years later (didn't stop in the capital that time but did in an Icelandic northern city called Akureyri) was the reason I jumped back into knitting after many years of involving myself in other things. I hope you take lots of photos and share them after your trips.[/quote]


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

BlueButterfly said:


> [Yes, I didn t go all the way to the top but took the picture through the round windows near the top. I took lots of pictures. It is a very interesting country. I don t know if we will be going back though. We took a bus tour and saw a lot of the Main interests. I just wish it had t been so expensive to eat. It is expensive for the Icelanders too. Many have to have two jobs. Sounds like some of us. They are very friendly people. Love some of the old buildings and the new buildings too. Roads are just like the roads in Britain - no shoulders. Glad we didn t drive. You need a good camera though if you are going to take pictures of the aurora borialis. A normal digital camera just doesn't t work. You don t see the colours with the naked eye, only the camera catches the colour. You only see white clouds moving in patterns. You need to take a bus tour to go to see them as they know the areas that you can park safely in out in the country. We didn t get back to the hotel until 2 am. Was well worth it. I hope that the knitter that is planning this trip enjoys Iceland as much as we did.
> 
> quote=CharleenR]Was that picture of the city taken from the church bell tower? I have a similar one taken in 1999 when we were last there. Reykjavik is a wonderful city. I must have ducked into the same shop, loved the selection they had there! That trip and the one we took 9 years later (didn't stop in the capital that time but did in an Icelandic northern city called Akureyri) was the reason I jumped back into knitting after many years of involving myself in other things. I hope you take lots of photos and share them after your trips.


[/quote]

I was there about 5 years ago, stayed with my Icelandic friend, she drove us everywhere - saw all the sights & we swam in the Blue Lagoon, a very very enjoyable short break, no time for yarn shops but I will seek them out next time. My friend was here in October & we spent 7 hours at the Knitting & Stitching show. Photo attached of us enjoying our reward after 7 hours!! Next day we visited my LYS. I hope to get back to Iceland again soon.


----------



## BlueButterfly

We used a local tour bus to see the sights. They also took us to the Blue Lagoon. don't swim so just watched the others. It was a really nice spa area they had there. Glad you enhoyed your trip as well and it was nice that your friend could was able to visit you and go to the knitting show. I have only been there once in Pennsylvania years ago. Fantastic show always I think.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

BlueButterfly said:


> We used a local tour bus to see the sights. They also took us to the Blue Lagoon. don't swim so just watched the others. It was a really nice spa area they had there. Glad you enhoyed your trip as well and it was nice that your friend could was able to visit you and go to the knitting show. I have only been there once in Pennsylvania years ago. Fantastic show always I think.


If you are in Iceland again do go to the blue Lagoon & get in it is a magical experience & so warm - almost too hot to swim in it was lovely just floating & paddling - not too deep to be dangerous & not tidal so not scary for a non swimmer!

The K & s show we were at was in Dublin but put on by a firm in UK that tours different exhibitions.


----------

